# My Sassy has become a DRAMA QUEEN



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I think my Sassy girl has turned into a DRAMA QUEEN. 

Just before Christmas Mr. Wookie told her he wanted to be her secret Santa and he was gonna make her a "STAR." I told my sweet baby girl to look out for those smooth talking Hollywood types that he might just break her heart and then dump her for the next wanna be starlett. 

I haven't said anything because we had so much going on with other babies being sick and such, but I wanted to break the news now. Soooooooooooo......wouldn't you know it. Sassy loaded up her little pink car (stroller) and headed off to Hollywood to become a STAR. Oh I soooo hope this works out for my baby and she doesn't get her little paws crushed. I worry about her sooo much because she is so sweet and innocent. I should be hearing from her by the week-end. I will keep you updated on her success. 

~Pat.....Sassy's worried mommy

P.S. If she is successful I will share pictures.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Well best of luck to Ms. Sassy! I am sure she will do well, sometimes you just have to let them go out on their own for awhile and just be there for them if they fall! 

Good Luck Sassy!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pat,

What a brave mommy you are! Sassy will come back a much stronger furlady after her excursion to stardom, just don't let this go to her beautiful little head







keep us posted!

ginny & zoe & bella

p.s. Good luck to Sassy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope she doesn't get caught up with the likes of Lindsay Lohan and other party girls! 

[attachment=18286:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sassy come back, pleassssssse. You're already a star.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahahaha!







I hope Sassy doesn't run into any unscrupulous bad guys out there in Lalaland.









We anxiously await her pictures or return.







Whichever comes first!







(Please ask her to hug Kevin Costner for me if she sees him)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brit you are absolutely right. I gave her the "mommy daughter" talk. 

As for Kevin Costner.....she can bring him home with her if she wants.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Will Sassy be signing pawtographs ? I hope Sassy finds STARDOM . Sarah


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

That is great news Pat! I am so happy to hear that you and Sassy finally did it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Go Sassy Girl!!





















Can't wait to see pictures!! And yes, stay away from Lindsay, Paris, Britney and the like. You're head and shoulders above them.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sure she will do well. She's gorgeous! Do you mind sharing what grooming products you use on her? (Shampoos, conditioners, etc.)


Joy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Sassy. I give you a lot of credit for letting her go and not holding her back. Not sure I could do that but I know you have to let go when the time comes









Please, Please keep us all posted, of course, I know you will. Can't wait to see pictures of the new movie star, she is absolutely gorgeous. 

You go Sassy Girl


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

It's never easy to let them leave the nest, is it? Fly straight and strong Sassy girl and stay off those directors' couches!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

If anyone deserves it, it's Sassy!







Good luck, Sassy Girl!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I'm sure she will do well. She's gorgeous! Do you mind sharing what grooming products you use on her? (Shampoos, conditioners, etc.)
> Joy[/B]


Joy I use all Chris Christensen products. If you would like to know more specifically just PM me. Thanks for asking.



Yes everyone it is hard to see them sprout wings, but Sassy is 4 yrs. old so she has a mind of her own. I will let you know when I hear from her.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Another Star Is Born!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I hope to God she doesnt start hanging out with Paris Hilton and Brittany Spears, the last thing we need to see is Sassy getting out of a car with no underwear on.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I hope to God she doesnt start hanging out with Paris Hilton and Brittany Spears, the last thing we need to see is Sassy getting out of a car with no underwear on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...































Sassy don't forget where you came from and who loves you. You have a wonderful time, just maybe mommy could go once with ya. I know you just don't want to be bothered but just remember who cared for you all those years. I'm so proud of you.


Sassy, yous won't forgets me will yous?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

You go GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















I am kinda lost here, could somebody fill me in?? Pretty please?


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Ohhh Sassy you will knock em dead in hollywood....







*



*Do remember though not to give into 'temptation'.....*



*You will be able to get your daddy that BIG boat and mommy can be your agent.














*



*Go Sassy Go...














*





*Hugs and gentle tail wags*



*Dede and a recovering little sausage*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melanie and The Pack


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh I hope she doesn't get wild like Paris & Britney. By all means be sure she keeps her under pants ON! You go,Girl


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sassy girl - you were always a STAR to us.









Now don't go getting wild in Hollywood and don't start doing "drugs" and "sleeping around". I don't want to see a scandal story about the Sassy girl in the tabloids.









That would be a bad influence on Lacie and Tilly.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Oh my! How exciting!!!!! How long will it be??? I am so in suspense!!!!

Sassy....call home and let mum know what is going on!!!*


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

While browsing the web I ran into this tidbit of hollywood gossip

"Which up and coming petite young white hair
starlet was seen last night at the Whiskey A-
GoGo dancing the night away with several
handsome young men, drinking more than her
fair share of jello shots. This repoter hates to
mention that as leaving the club he saw the 
young starlet getting into her pink car and 
driving off with 2 long haired young men"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> While browsing the web I ran into this tidbit of hollywood gossip
> 
> "Which up and coming petite young white hair
> starlet was seen last night at the Whiskey A-
> ...


 



Not to be critical of the papparazzi but wasn't that the Whiskers A-GoGo?









Toy said she saw her hanging out at the Waffle House in the wee hours of the morning.









She had lost her bow







.......er beau







...........er somethin!







LOL!

Oh what will become of our beautifulllllllllll Sassy!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=319465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brit, what in the world was Toy doing out at all hours of the night/morning? Is she trying to become a "STAR" too? 

I spoke with Sassy this afternoon and she says it is very exciting there in Hollywood. She has been shopping and rubbing elbows with the big names. She said she will be sending pictures in a day or so.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Pat, so excited to see the new photos of Sassy. She has always been a star to me.
AImee


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=319568
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Pat, Toy was on her way to a Walmart sale and saw Sassy thru the window. LOL! 

Can't wait to see the pics. Modeling is much safer than that Hollywood glitter. LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Billy is quite upset about this. He is worried for Sassy. He knows what Hollywood can do to young, innocent minds. We are not far from Hollywood. Billy has hailed a taxi. He's on his way to "look" for Sassy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Billy is quite upset about this. He is worried for Sassy. He knows what Hollywood can do to young, innocent minds. We are not far from Hollywood. Billy has hailed a taxi. He's on his way to "look" for Sassy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Debbie....thank you to you and Billy for trying to get an eye on Sassy. Please tell Billy not to turn a "Blind eye" if he sees her getting into trouble.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=319950
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billy will go one step further. He will NOT turn a "Blind" nostril. He is all over it!! He has his cell phone, and should be calling shortly. As I've said, Billy is very upset, and is "sniffing" for our girl.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=319465
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Billy is quite upset about this. He is worried for Sassy. He knows what Hollywood can do to young, innocent minds. We are not far from Hollywood. Billy has hailed a taxi. He's on his way to "look" for Sassy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























I must say I am very relieved that Billy is on the case!! Bring Sassy back safe, Billy -- we can't have her falling in with the likes of Lindsay, Paris, and Britney -- her beautiful white locks just would not look as luscious if she started taking up an eating disorder or illegal substances!!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't mean to scare you Pat, but my cousin went to Hollywood to become a big star. She's been in SEVERAL movies........the STAR of several movies............P O R N S T A R......

Hope Billy finds Sassy soon! Who knows what will become of that beautiful girl!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Sassy, remember to always wear panties.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*














*





*I sure hope that Billy finds Sassy soon.*



*We cant have the 'blind leading the blind' now can we???














*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Go Billy, go! Save our Sassy.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I looked for Sassy on the red carpet at the Golden Globes last night (knowing that she has experience with this), but I didn't spot her. I didn’t know Billy was already on the case. Of course, no one would have given Billy a second look with this WILD hairdo - they probably would have just thought it was Bob Dylan.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She made it .... she is a star. Here is the thread: Sassy is a STAR Oh this is sooo exciting! My baby won her own Golden Globe Award, got her own Hollywood Walk of Fame Star, and flew home in the Donald's private jet.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Billy. He's sure he has spotted her. Here's the pic he took with his cell phone.
I will call him back. This is NOT our Sassy!!

Edit: I will tell Billy Sassy is safe. Now can someone find Billy


----------

